# Watermark/signature suggestions?



## kaitlyn2004 (Jan 23, 2010)

So I decided to play around a bit and this is what I came up with at first..







Was just playing around, though I like it less and less the more I look at it 

But still, would like some input/suggestions in terms of stuff I could do. I am definitely not at the pro level and still not working on any form of a commercial level, but I am at the point where with certain photos I don't want to just put them out there with absolutely zero identification of who's it is.

Welcome ALL input/suggestions


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 23, 2010)

It looks ok to me, although I would make the lower leg of the K overlap the P like the upper leg does, I think that would look more even. The KP might be a bit too large. Here's mine that I did the other day.


----------



## kaitlyn2004 (Jan 25, 2010)

I took a different approach for the "logo".

What do you guys think of this? (click for larger size)
[img width=6'' height=364]http://i49.tinypic.com/syo2rr.jpg[/img]


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 25, 2010)

I like them both, the photo and the watermark  

Beat


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 25, 2010)

That looks better !


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Jan 25, 2010)

If you really want to make it hard for someone to 'steal' your photograph, place the watermark more towards the center. It will distract the viewer. But, if you do just right, one can plainly see the image but it would require a lot of work(photoshop) to remove the watermark. Is that an image of Pudong? ( shot from Shanghai). 

                                Bob- the slide shooter at heart
PS: very nice shot!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jan 25, 2010)

[quote author=Robert T Higaki link=topic=9''5.msg6'743#msg6'743 date=1264396959]
... Is that an image of Pudong? ( shot from Shanghai). 
[/quote]
More like Toronto shot in the evening from a boat...


----------



## pknoot (Jan 25, 2010)

I would recommend you specifically use the copyright (c) symbol with your name, as well as a web address.


----------



## abbeylynn (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, I am new to the forum. this is my first post. I know it can be frustrating trying to find/create watermark/signatures. You may want your font to reflect your style of work. simple, elegant, modern, crazy, retro, etc. here is a possible idea you can change colors or fonts...


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 3, 2010)

abbeylynn, welcome to the forums. Thanks for that.....


----------



## someothername (Feb 6, 2010)

[quote author=pknoot link=topic=9''5.msg6'786#msg6'786 date=126445'284]
I would recommend you specifically use the copyright (c) symbol with your name, as well as a web address.
[/quote]
I would also, until I happened to meet a patents and copyright lawyer who pointed out that the (c) symbol is supposed to mean you have actually registered your work with the copyright office.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe in the US but not the rest of the world....


----------



## pknoot (Feb 8, 2010)

Brandon,

This was changed a while back; you can check this reference:

http://inventors.about.com/od/copyrights/a/CopyrightNotice.htm

Specifically, here's the quote : "The use of the copyright notice is the responsibility of the copyright owner and does not require advance permission from, or registration with, the Copyright Office."

And yes, you could easily submit your images to the Copyright Office as well.......


----------



## kool-aid (Feb 9, 2010)

Are those brushes you used for the logo, Kaitlyn?
also, what font is that?


----------



## Tommy (May 6, 2010)

I usually use VidLogo to add watermark into my video.


----------



## twoDoctor (Jul 15, 2010)

Good...
but i used to use VideoCHarge Studio, recommend. You can add watermark on video as well!


----------



## Pbelarge (Jul 17, 2010)

[quote author=pknoot link=topic=9''5.msg61578#msg61578 date=1265672867]
Brandon,

This was changed a while back; you can check this reference:

http://inventors.about.com/od/copyrights/a/CopyrightNotice.htm

Specifically, here's the quote : "The use of the copyright notice is the responsibility of the copyright owner and does not require advance permission from, or registration with, the Copyright Office."

And yes, you could easily submit your images to the Copyright Office as well.......
[/quote]

I was under the understanding, the moment one makes an image, it belongs to that person. And said person does is not obliged to contact the copyright office, but may if so inclined.....


----------

